# parasite treatment?



## hunt4fish (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 55 gal with 10 peacocks, 2 Mbuna, 6 Tangs (Brichardi, Lelupi and Julies) 2 catfish and the requisite pleco. My Peacocks have been dying off at a slow but alarming pace (1/week for several weeks). I have been stepping up the 30% water changes to 2x/week, but I am still losing fish. One will stop eating and within 4 or 5 days, will be dead. Symptoms start with food spitting, then no interest in feeding, then heavy breathing, loss of color, loss of stability, then boobs up.

The Tangs and others have shown absolutely no ill effect.

Do I treat the whole tank? What course of tratment do you recommend?

If parasites, and I've treated the fish outside of the tank, will reinfection occur due to parasites still being harbored in the filter/substrate/other fish?

Any help appreciated.

-Steve


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Steve,

sounds like bloat. 
Yes you need to treat all the fish, even the ones not showing symptoms. 
You've got a few options on treatment.

You can remove the fish that are not eating and treat them in a hospital tank. Use either Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout. The fish that are still eating can be fed metronidazole soaked food for 5-10 days. 
Or
You can keep all the fish in the main tank and treat them all with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout.

Which ever way you go you should do a large partial water change, (50%) prior to treatment and also siphon the gravel. 
If you read the bloat articles, (linked below), then you'll get a better understanding of how bloat is spread.

Please post back with any additional questions or concerns.

Robin


----------



## hunt4fish (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks, Robin!

After treatment, will the bios in my filter be affected? Are there any other precautions i need to take before of after treatment?

Thanks again.

-Steve


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> After treatment, will the bios in my filter be affected?


Well despite what the package says I would test the water frequently for several weeks after doing any treatment. Increase the frequency of your partial water changes also--just temporarily.

Sounds like you caught it early. 
Good luck with the treatment.
 
Robin


----------

